# TURIN, capital of Nutella and MILAN, capital of fashion



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*TURIN*




































































































*MILAN*













































































































More to come...


----------



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

Very good photography as usual Kampflamm.

About the long exposure shots. Do you travel with a tripod, or? How compact is it? Also the daylight long exposure shot, do you have some sort of filter for that?

Beautiful cities too.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Yeah I sometimes use a tripod...although I hate carrying it around so many long exposure shots were just taken with the camera being put up against a wall.

For the long daylight shots I just closed the aperture to f22. I suppose you could also get one of those ND filters for that but then you'd have to change filters all the time. 

*TURIN*










Right here I just placed the camera up against my shoe... 










And here I put it up against one of the columns:



















*MILAN*


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Turin, Capital of Nutella... :lol: you kill me, man

Good shots anyway


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice stuff, Kampfy! 
We want more & more!!

Did you travel by train?

P.S.
First time in Italy, if I'm not wrong...?


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Nope, a flight from Düsseldorf to Turin (almost as busy as Luxembourg Airport)...and yes, this was my first crossing of the Alps.

More from *Turin*:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Milan*


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

^^ very nice shots Kampflamm kay:

i'm curious, since you have visited 2 cities whick "dislike" each other , which one did you prefer?

about the turin airport: unfortunately it is not worthy of the economic (and recently also tourist) importance of my city.

p.s.: the true capital of nutella is the town of Alba, 60 km far from turin, mainly famous for truffles.
however turin is recognized also as an important gastronomic centre, especially after the ouverture of Eataly (the biggeest high quality wine and food market in the world) beside the Lingotto.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Lulz @ "capital of Nutella v capital of fashion". I was expecting a flame war of some sort about that. :colgate:

Great shots BTW!


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

dreaad said:


> ^^ very nice shots Kampflamm kay:
> 
> i'm curious, since you have visited 2 cities whick "dislike" each other


Well, actually is just from one side. :|


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

awesome shots kay:


----------



## gruber (Jun 11, 2004)

Kampflamm said:


> *
> 
> MILAN
> 
> ...


*

Beautiful pictures, with an excellent quality and everytime excellent point of view.
about this one...funny, that one is mine:








*


----------



## SimoTO (Feb 20, 2007)

which one did you like more?:angel1:


----------



## Eleinad (Sep 30, 2005)

Excellent pics, quality and eye!



Kampflamm said:


>


Man you were just 100 meters from my office and you didn't say a word! hno:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

dreaad said:


> i'm curious, since you have visited 2 cities whick "dislike" each other , which one did you prefer?


Difficult to say...Milan almost looked "Viennese" to me (at least some of the buildings had that k.u.k.-19th century grandeur). Overall I preferred Turin though. Great location (the riverside, the hills, the architecture) and not as much post-war architecture, which I can always "admire" here in Germany. 

More shots from *Turin*:


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

SimoTO said:


> which one did you like more?:angel1:


Kampfy, as your attorney, I advise you not to answer this question


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Let's just say they're both far better than most if not all German cities. :shifty:


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Newteller wins over fashionism hands down - no issue. 

Neat stream Kampflamm, btw, keep on posting.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow again Kampflamm. It's always a delight to watch your photo's.
Great work and great city! kay:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Turin seems great but I'm more of Milan bloke.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

vittorio tauber said:


> Well, in german-speaking countries and Mitteleuropa Bernardo Bellotto is often referred as Canaletto too ("Bernardo Bellotto genannt Canaletto").


Exactly.



Kampflamm said:


> I think it's necessary to knock down some buildings for those views


Sure, but you're the photographer here  Impress me with your photoshopping qualities! (Or painting qualities?)


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

More from *Turin*...without demolished buildings:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Turin*


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

^^ thank you for this fantastic shots


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Augusta Taurina and Midland...at the very roots of modern Europe.


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

Großartig, mein Protektor!
Great shots (as usual in your threads).

Seems that I definitely have to go to Turin in the near future.


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

^^ surely


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Fantastic shots once again from Torino


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Milan and Turin don't seem to be in Italy.


----------



## xiote (Apr 25, 2009)

^^ Why is that? For me every picture screams classical, Italianate, which is very Italy!


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

xiote said:


> ^^ Why is that? For me every picture screams classical, Italianate, which is very Italy!


For the architecture, perhaps, yes, but I don't know. Milan and Turin seem detatched from the rest of Italy. They're not as colourful and cheerful as Southern Italy. Instead they look more advanced and European (with the utmost respect for the other regions of the country).

P.S. My brother lived in Rome for a year and many Romans used to say that Milan had few to do with the rest of Italy.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

PortoNuts said:


> P.S. My brother lived in Rome for a year and many Romans used to say that Milan had few to do with the rest of Italy.


In some way every city in Italy has few to do with the rest of Italy

What has Venice to do with Palermo? And Florence with Naples? Or Genoa with Rome?

Landscape and tradition in Italy are so various that is even difficult to define just 'one way' to be Italian


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> It is even difficult to define just *'one way' *to be Italian












Eating pizza, driving a Ferrari or a Lambo, playing mandoline, wearing elegant, adoring mum, harassing every woman 14/50 y-o., making offers people can't refuse, and the like.

Forgotten anything?


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

PortoNuts said:


> For the architecture, perhaps, yes, but I don't know. Milan and Turin seem detatched from the rest of Italy. They're not as colourful and cheerful as Southern Italy.


Yes, Southern Italy is more colourful and cheerful. But why do you make the assumption Northern Italy is less Italian than Southern Italy?

Turin and Milan look completely Italian to me (Milan even more so than Turin).


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Federicoft said:


> Yes, Southern Italy is more colourful and cheerful. But why do you make the assumption Northern Italy is less Italian than Southern Italy?
> 
> Turin and Milan look completely Italian to me (Milan even more so than Turin).


That's the impression I got. I can't do nothing about it. For me Northern Italy (especially Milan) does look and feel less Italian to me than the rest.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

The fact is that the Southern parts of this country (including Rome :colgate are usually over-represented to the detriment of the North, to the point of being considered the touchstone of Italianness while this isn't really the case. Probably they are just considered more charming, who knows.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Milan*


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Man, you know how to shoot pictures!


----------



## Kame (Jan 13, 2007)

Very nice photos of two cities I'd really love to visit (contrary to Bratislava )!!! :applause:

Is there some kind of observation deck on the top of the giant 19th-century-tower in Turin (which looks totally awesome btw)? And if so, have you been up there? And if so again, did you take any photos up there?


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*TURIN*


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

^^ gorgeous facade!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

There are some very nice Art Nouveau buildings in Turin. Makes for a nice contrast with all the baroque facades. kay:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Super shots, very elegant architecture .


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Straight outta *TURIN*


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Milan is amazing. That city breathes fashion and style! :cheers:


----------



## SimoTO (Feb 20, 2007)

PortoNuts said:


> Milan is amazing. That city breathes fashion and style! :cheers:


sarà...


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*TURIN*


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

What can I say, Kampflamm. Beside being an excellent photographers you seem to be putting much love in your pics.

Now I have to browse through your catalogue of german cities. Please address me to some "Kampflamm for dummies" thread. 

:lol:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Sadly the only German city that I've taken pictures of has been Cologne (and Bonn).


----------



## Milanomia (Jan 18, 2006)

The best pictures of Milan :cheers:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=985256

:–)


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Kampflamm said:


> Sadly the only German city that I've taken pictures of has been Cologne (and Bonn).


I will take your cathedral if you dump it!! :cheers:


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Kampflamm said:


> Sadly the only German city that I've taken pictures of has been Cologne (and Bonn).


We want to see Kampflamm's perspective of Dresden.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Haven't been to the east yet. :shifty: Well, actually I went to (East) Berlin and Potsam a couple of years ago. Maybe I'll cross the border next year.


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Kampflamm said:


> Haven't been to the east yet. :shifty: Well, actually I went to (East) Berlin and Potsam a couple of years ago. Maybe I'll cross the border next year.


Berlin is still like a "limbo"...not really West, either East. 
Potsdam as well.








C'mon, let's visit the "Far...East". :yes:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Someday I will visit the wild, untamed east. To be honest, I find other foreign countries more intriguing though.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Gorgeous, very nice updated photos :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Turin*


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*TURIN*


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Turin*


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Turin*


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Turin*


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Turin*, Porta Nuova railway station:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

More *Turin*


----------



## Apteryx (Apr 3, 2007)

:applause:
Great pictures.


----------



## SimoTO (Feb 20, 2007)

Turin knows best!


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

great shots again!!


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

beautiful photos.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really beautiful those new photos of Turin


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks for the nice comments.

*Turin*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Welcome,
btw i like the building of Porta Nuova railway station:


Kampflamm said:


>


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

It is a great building. Back then trainstations were really almost palaces of transportation.

Anyway, more *Turin*:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

The journey continues...*Turin*


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Turin*


----------



## S.T.A.S. (Mar 23, 2005)

Well well well, i think i like your photography dude! Although I have only visited Milan, Turin also looks like a nice city. 
Just one thought: "If only I lived in the Roman Empire with the DSLR, then those images would last centuries!"


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Yeah, Turin is awesome. Definitely underrated.

So here are more pics of it:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

How about something from *Milan* for a change?


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Milan*


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

great photos!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

I thank thee very much.


----------



## SimoTO (Feb 20, 2007)

Kampflamm said:


> Yes, you can tell them that the official German verdict is "Turin > Mailand".


:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:
:lol:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

More from the city that's better than Milan.


----------



## SimoTO (Feb 20, 2007)

Kampflamm said:


> More from the city that's better than Milan.


Wonderful!
:lol: :cheers:


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

^^ the second one is stunning... it doesn't seem a big city with the green hill behind buildings


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

very nice ones, K.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

dreaad said:


> ^^ the second one is stunning... it doesn't seem a big city with the green hill behind buildings


Turin's setting really seems perfect. A lovely little river (so much calmer than the Rhine here in Germany), rolling hills within the city limits and the Alps are nearby. You guys are so lucky.


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

not only 1 river. in turin there are FOUR rivers! (po, dora riparia, stura , sangone)


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Is there anything this city doesn't have?


----------



## SimoTO (Feb 20, 2007)

Kampflamm said:


> Is there anything this city doesn't have?


lol... indeed we are going too far... being so selfish is not so good... even if we are speaking about "Torino"!!!:master::master:

:lol::lol:


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

These are indeed two beautiful cities!!

And Kampflamm took some amazing photos :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Turin its indeed beautiful  great new photos btw


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

So no one gets mad...more of *Milan*:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Milan*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Both cities are indeed great, thanks again for those great photos :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

We need some more nice comments about Milan after the beating it has taken in this thread.


----------



## WalkTheWorld (Aug 1, 2007)

Kampflamm said:


> We need some more nice comments about Milan after the beating it has taken in this thread.


We want some modernity Kampf-boy. Did you try the underground railway bypass stations, the Messegelände or the Grand Central Terminal renovation? We'd like to see them with your "twist"


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Not really.  Guess I'll have to return to Milan...some day.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Back to *Turin*


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Turin*


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

*Turin*

Even Turiners produce trash...


----------

